# Spotify e privacy: come faccio a non condividere le canzoni che ascolto su Facebook?



## admin (3 Marzo 2013)

*Spotify e privacy: come faccio a non condividere le canzoni che ascolto su Facebook?*

*Spotify *è il nuovo fenomeno di *musica via web* che permette di ascoltare milioni di canzoni gratuitamente (su Pc o Mac) o pagando una piccola somma mensile per la fruizione dei brani sui dispositivi mobili come *Iphone e Android*.

Spotify è molto social, tutte le canzoni che ascoltiamo vengono condivise sul nostro account *facebook* (a Spotify si accede tramite facebook) e sullo *Spotify Social*, che contiene anche le attività dei nostri amici.

Ma *è possibile non condividere su facebook e su Spotify social le canzoni ed i brani che stiamo ascoltando*? Sì, è assolutamente possibile. Si possono ascoltare tutte le canzoni che vogliamo in modo anonimo, senza far sapere nulla ai nostri amici.

Per eliminare la condivisione, basta cliccare sul menù di Spotify e poi sulle Preferenze. A questo punto, basta deselezionare le voci:

"*Condividi la mia attività su Spotify Social*"

e

"*Mostra quello che ascolto su Facebook*"

E' possibile anche attivare delle sessioni di ascolto private. Per farlo, basta cliccare sul nostro nome in alto a destra e poi cliccare su "Sessione Privata".


----------

